# :-) Nutzername ändern:-)



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

* Nutzername ändern*

Jetzt sag mir doch mal jemand warum ich meinen Nutzernamen nicht ändern kann?

Ich war im Computec Forum PCG ganz frisch.. Ich glaube so hieß das oder?
Bin dann seit September-Oktober 2008 ungefähr in diesem Forum genau weiß ich das nicht mehr aufjedenfall vor Herbst rum.
Dann war Mitte-Ende 2009 mein email Account Pfutsch---- Häcker Angriff Server Daten-Verlust, Doofer Mitarbeiter oder was weiß ich nich noch eins.
Ein halbes Jahr danach war meine Festplatte..ich sach ma bereit für ein neues Leben.
Alle Passwörter weg, weil sich jemand die nich merken wollte^^. 
Also hatte ich jetzt kein Passwort und kein Backup email-Adresse. 
Hatte ich mich halt neu Angemeldet (ca. 200 Beiträge wech auf Null   ), der Neue Account hatte nun wieder riiichtig viele Beiträge.
Durch eine Mischung von Wut, Hass und selbst Destruktion,in Verbindung mit einem einschneidenenden Ereignis löschte ich den Account 2015.
Und Meldete mich Neu an, mit diesen Nickname den ich weniger als gut Finde.
Jetz müsste ich für einen mir Wünschenswerteren Namen wieder mein Account Löschen was meine Beitragszahl wieder auf Null Katapultiert

Giebs nicht Möglichkeit den Namen zu ändern?

Und wehe jetzt sagt einer selbst schuld, dann brauch ich ein Tränenkrüglein


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Schreib dafür mal einen der Admins an.


----------



## RubySoho (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Is doch wurscht welche nummer da steht.
Oder is das für dich wie ein online spiel?
Mehr beiträge = besser?


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Ich glaube das gibt das System nicht so einfach her. Am besten schreibst du mal Stephan Wilke selbst an. Er ist doch hier der Communitymanager und Word deine Frage am ehesten beantworten können. 

btw: Das Forum hier ist eigentlich recht anständig (bis auf Ausnahmen) und den meisten ist der postcounter völlig egal, So lange du dich benimmst. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das ein simples Update in der User-Tabelle der Datenbank wäre, ähnlich wie es auch mit speziellen Benutzertiteln funktioniert (Bsp. Falk). Kann mich aber auch täuschen und habe keine Ahnung, was bei vBulletin da noch alles dran hängt. Ein Admin oder auch Wartungsdrohne Zam sollte aber sicher helfen können: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showgroups.php


----------



## Falk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Den Account zu löschen ist aus verschiedenen Gründen "blöde", weil dann natürlich auch deine persönliche Historie verloren geht und du nicht mehr weißt, welche Threads zu verfolgst etc. Außerdem haben dann ggf. Postings keinen richtigen Autor mehr. Wie schon geschrieben: Stephan oder Zam kontaktieren, wenn dann können die beiden etwas machen - die Moderatoren haben wahrscheinlich keine ausreichenden Rechte / Möglichkeiten. 

Und natürlich mal schauen, was die aktuellen Forenregeln sagen zu dem Thema...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*



> Giebs nicht Möglichkeit den Namen zu ändern?


Die Möglichkeit den Nick zu wechseln ist vorhanden, nur darf es nur die höchste Führungsriege mit allen Rechten im Forum. Schreib einfach eine Mail an die Admins PCGH_Stephan / PCGH_Thilo, das R2D2 ähh ZAM etwas ändern darf glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Is doch wurscht welche nummer da steht.
> Oder is das für dich wie ein online spiel?
> Mehr beiträge = besser?



Ich habe bisher nur einmal Spielen und Online miteinander verbunden,  und das war Jamaica Wars wo ich eine sehr lange erfolgreiche Kiff inc. gegründet hatte, und sehr lange unerreicht auf Platz 1 war 
(Eigenlob stinkt gar nichts so wie ich dachte..)

Es geht mir sicher nicht darum  mich zu Messen. Das hätte ja gar keinen Sinn in einem Forum.
_Wenn der Account gelöscht wird, sind es ja noch mehr dinge die fehlen._
Der Counter, das Eintrittsdatum und die Statistik sind schon kleine gedankliche Stützen. Um zu sehen wie Aktiv jemand ist z.B. 
Und um andere Beiträge von jemanden zu sehen. Um zu sehen wie fundiert seine Aussagern sind/oder eben nicht. 
Muss man doch sehn was Ich mir für´n kram zusammen Kritzel  

Es sind natürlich noch andere Dinge die dann wieder weg sind, Einstellungen, Eigene Themen/Beiträge die man mühselig wieder suchen muss, Historien..
Ich befürchte nur wenn es keine direkte Regelung giebt, is das wohl Absicht um eine Grundstruktur/Ordnung zu Gewährleisten...! Wenn einer das macht, will ja dann jeder 2. auch!

Ich hatte gehofft das dies schon öfter mal gemacht wurde, und es da eh eine ganz genaue Regelung giebt.. Schade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Gab es schon einige die es gemacht haben. Warum sollte sich an den ganzen Einstellungen was ändern? Es wird der Name geändert und das war es, es ist dann einfach nur so das es den alten Namen nie gegeben hätte ( darum haben auch einige in der Signatur dann aka xxx stehen für Alias ) für die Wiedererkennung.
In anderen Foren hatte ich so etwas 2 x gemacht ohne das es Abstriche gab und notfalls wird eine der berechtigten Personen dir auch gerne Fragen beantworten


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gab es schon einige die es gemacht haben. Warum sollte sich an den ganzen Einstellungen was ändern? Es wird der Name geändert und das war es, es ist dann einfach nur so das es den alten Namen nie gegeben hätte ( darum haben auch einige in der Signatur dann aka xxx stehen für Alias ) für die Wiedererkennung.



Das war rein auf den Zitierten Beitrag bezogen,
weil ich ihn so verstanden habe von wegen:
"Ist doch egal ob der Account Resetet wird"


Ich werde mal in der Führungsrige klingeln, und sehen was es da zu machen ist!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*



Falk schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Stephan oder Zam kontaktieren, wenn dann können die beiden etwas machen - die Moderatoren haben wahrscheinlich keine ausreichenden Rechte / Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Und natürlich mal schauen, was die aktuellen Forenregeln sagen zu dem Thema...



Um das aufzuklären:
Mods können diese Datenbankeinträge (Benutzernamen, Postingzahl, die meisten Berechtigungsflags usw.) nicht verändern, das kann nur der Admin.
Der Account ist über eine eindeutige Nummer identifiziert, NICHT nur über den Accountnamen - im Falle von Lonemaster ist das die BenutzerID 134426. Da an Namen und Nummer mehr hängt als nur die Anzeige über dem Avatar ist es technisch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich dass der Nutzer daran selbst Veränderungen vornimmt (beispielsweise würde die "mein Profil"-Seite nicht mehr aufgerufen werden können da hier Name und Nummer zueinander passen müssen damit die Seite überhaupt existiert).

Wenn der Name geändert werden soll schreibe bitte eine nette PN an PCGH_Stephan mit deinem Wunschnamen. Er wird dem Anliegen bei Gelegenheit nachkommen und alles so verändern dass du deinen neuen Namen hast und trotzdem nichts bei uns zerschossen wird.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Also ich hab "damals" Stephan bzw. Zam angeschrieben und alles klappte

Gab es aber nicht vor Jahren schon mal einen Thread dazu..so in etwa "Ich möchte meinen Namen ändern", mir war nämlich so und deshalb hatte ich Stephan angeschrieben.

In einem anderen großen Forum gibt es auch die Möglichkeit 1x seinen Accountnamen zu ändern. Da guckt alle paar Wochen mal ein Admin vorbei und ändert den Namen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Es gibt einen solchen Thread wenn man seinen Account/Daten von unserem Server vollständig entfernt haben will. Da schaut ZAM alle Nase lang mal rein und löscht die Kandidaten die sich da eintragen.
Eine "automatische" Namensänderung gibts bei uns nicht, erstens weil es nur sehr sehr wenige Anfragen gibt (alle paar Monate vielleicht mal ein einzelner User der das machen will) und zweitens weil wir das auch nicht inflationär betreiben wollen (und uns nebenbei auch vorbehalten es überhaupt zu tun), nicht zuletzt weil Außenstehende die Änderung nicht nachvollziehen können (und damit Unsinn getrieben werden kann...).

Wir haben sogar intern eine Liste wer wann seinen Namen wie wohin geändert hat weil es auch für uns sonst sehr unübersichtlich werden kann Dinge aus der Vergangenheit korrekt zuzuordnen - selbst wenn die BenutzerID die gleiche bleibt.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

BenutzerID 134426-   Ist die Zahl auf die Gesamtanmeldezahl gestützt?

Jo das macht eben Sinn den Namen von Nutzern nicht Grundsätzlich zu ändern. Bisher hatt´ ich sowas auch noch nie in Erwägung gezogen. in keinem Forum.
Ja das erschließt sich mit den Zuweisungen. Das würde sicher weitere Programierungen brauchen.
Ich habe mal mit einem Kumpel, für die Private Firma eine HTML seite mit PHP Forum Programmiert. Fand ich nicht sonderlich einfach, aber Routine ist wohl alles.

Das werd ich machen.
Und Danke dir.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

Accountlöschung, ja, den kenn' ich. Eine automatische Namensänderung mein ich ja auch gar nicht, muss ja nicht. Aber es gibt bestimmt immer ein paar Kandidaten, die den Namen gern ändern lassen möchten.

Deshalb mein ich so als Vorschlag wie im CB Forum ein Sammler, mit entsprechenden Regeln natürlich.

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> BenutzerID 134426-   Ist die Zahl auf die Gesamtanmeldezahl gestützt?.



Die BenutzerID ist eine natürliche Zahl, die in der Reihenfolge der Neuanmeldungen hochgezählt und dem gewünschten Benutzernamen zugeordnet wird.
Oder anders gesagt du warst die 134426. Person die auf unserem Server ein Nutzerkonto haben wollte... am Montag, dem 27. April 2015 um 10:07 Uhr. 

Wer seine ID wissen möchte (warum auch immer, sie ist eigentlich völlig egal) kann einfach seine Profilseite aufrufen und mal in den Link schauen...


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW:  Nutzername ändern*

jo danke hab ich mir gedacht. 
Gesehen hab ich die schon mal, aber wahrgommen nicht wirklich.


----------

